# OWIE! Hedgie Bite



## Grouchyhog (Jan 21, 2009)

So I've had Oscar for about 25 days now, and hes still very unsure about me which does break my heart because, well because he's my Oscar  

SO today I was holding him in my arms at the kitchen table, he seemed a bit distressed, but seemed more calm than usual.

SO I was talking with my mom while I was holding oscar when all of a sudden *CHOMP* I felt Oscars terrible grip of doom upon my poor little pinky finger, I talked quietly to him, asking him to please let go, he just kept strengthening his grip, so I stroked his quills gently, but things got worse, he jerked his head at about 5 seconds and I felt the skin tear :shock: so now in a bit more pain I touched his forequills (I had no Idea what to do) and he just kept his grip! I was so shocked. He eventually loosened up and did a bit of a huff, so I walked over with him and put him back in his cage and he let go...the whole thing must have lasted about 12 seconds...ummm

Anyways, this was the first time he bit me so, has anyone got any info on what to do with a hedgehog who has his death grip of doom upon you? Any tricks to get him to let go?
AND is it normal for a hedgehog to hold on for a long period of time?


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ouch! Sorry about your finger!

I have heard that hedgehogs lock their jaws when they bite down. I have not had this happen and I don't know how to get them to let go. I guess by returning him to his cage he felt more secure and thats why he let go. I would use that method if it ever happens again. 

When you are holding him do you let him cuddle in a blanket or something so he can hide if he wants? If you don't you may want to try it and he may feel more secure and not try to bite you again. It sounds like he was scared and that would be a normal reaction to fear. Some hedgies will nibble if they smell something interesting on your fingers. Try washing your hands before handling him just in case he did it because you smelled yummy.


----------



## johnson279 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm a new hedgehog owner too. When i first got Pepper, she also bit me and locked her jaws. I had seen dogs do it, but never had a small animal try, so it shocked me. My first instinct was to apply *slight* pressure to the corners of her mouth, like you would with a dog that won't let go of a toy. It worked almost immediately, just keep in mind that hedgehogs are small, so be careful. After she bit me, I put her back in her cage, and I'm a lot more careful when she starts acting annoyed. We haven't had any problems since, so don't give up with yours.


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

Ouch, boy do i know how that feels. My first hedgie was a biter his whole life and i had that happen quite a number of times before i learned to work around his taste for flesh. ( and no i don't know how to make them let go, he always let go.... eventually :lol: )

Keep in mind that putting them back into the cage immediately after getting bitten can actually have the adverse effect of encouraging them to bite you more. They are quite smart at getting what they want and immediately putting them back teaches them that they can get what they want by biting you when they feel like it. 
Of course that does not mean to force an annoyed/grumpy/tired hedgie to stay out for hours after they bite you :lol: but just to allow a few minutes to pass before putting them back.


----------



## xhozt (Aug 25, 2008)

one other thing that discourages them from biting :twisted: is if they do push the bitten part back at them . It makes it uncomfortable for them to keep it up and teaches them its not such a good idea ..


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a few biters. Usually there is a reason they bite but figuring out that reason can be difficult. Do you feed him treats from your fingers? Often that can encourage biting as they begin to associate your fingers with food. Of course this doesn't happen with all, but I don't feed babies from my fingers and only some adults. 

Some hedgehogs are very oral and love to chew on fabric. The armpit area and neck of your t-shirt is especially interesting. If your hedgehog likes to chew, just make sure the clothing is loose so he can't accidentally grab skin too. 

Having one bite and hold on is painful but I've found the best thing to do is nothing but sit still and talk quietly. Any movement can make some of them latch on harder or grind teeth to get a better grip. You also want to avoid him rolling into a ball while your finger is still in his mouth, talk about double the pain. :lol: 

Try to avoid the bite by keeping exposed skin out of mouth range. When Quillson was going through his foot and almost daily foot baths issues, he would bite me daily but he was a sneaky one and learned to wait until I let my guard down. :lol: 

The best advice I can give it to try and minimize the risk of him biting.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Juicebox bit me the first day I got her. It was my fault though. I had just finished eating some chicken and I guess she thought she would try some off my fingers too. But now even if ive washed my hands THROUGHLY and put antibacterial hand sanitizer on them she tries to bite me. Shes only ever bit me once and it was barely a tiny little nibble but why does she do it if shes not mad and just exploring her cage?


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

I've heard that if the hedgie is just doing little nips, it's good to blow on their noses. I think it's to get your scent into them--let them know it's you--as well as it discomforts them. 
For hard biting, I read that if they have your finger, push the finger to the back of the throat and they will usually let go. As well, if they refuse to let go, someone said that putting a dab of rubbing alcohol on their noses might do the trick.
Sorry about the bite!


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

Ahava said:


> I've heard that if the hedgie is just doing little nips, it's good to blow on their noses. I think it's to get your scent into them--let them know it's you--as well as it discomforts them.
> For hard biting, I read that if they have your finger, push the finger to the back of the throat and they will usually let go. As well, if they refuse to let go, someone said that putting a dab of rubbing alcohol on their noses might do the trick.
> Sorry about the bite!


Never use rubbing alcohol or push your finger down there throat unless you want your hedgie to hate you if you dont want them to bite then spend more time bonding with them or learn the reason they are bitting you! How would you like those things done to you?


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

lol okay Aleasha. These are merely things that I have read. I have been very lucky so far that Teddi hasn't bitten me. Of course I would reccomend that you try to find out what is wrong and why your hedgie might be biting but if your hedgie is NOT letting go, I am suggesting alternatives that I have read about. As well, every hedgie is different and different methods work for different personalities. Needing more bonding time may be the problem, but some hedgies--like people--don't respond to kind and soothing words. If the hedgie is refusing to let go, people need to know that there are a few alternatives that they could TRY.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

Ahava said:


> people need to know that there are a few alternatives that they could TRY.


rubbing alcohol is not a good idea even if they wont let go also you could do a lot of damage shoving your finger down the hedgie throat if they will not let go then walk over to a sink and run some warm water on them all hedgies will forget what they were doing when put in water I would never use things that wpuld hurt my hedgies and I hope no one else will also.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you for offering more alternatives. Should I ever be unlucky enough to get bitten I will do the warm watter thing first.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Ahava said:


> Thank you for offering more alternatives. Should I ever be unlucky enough to get bitten I will do the warm watter thing first.


Lmaoo. I love your patience.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ahava, juat one question, what are you reading that is telling you all these dangourus things? I would personally like to know, so that new owners dont get miss information :shock:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Actually, I've read a post someplace on this forum (I can't remember where) that suggested gently moving your finger towards the hedgie to make him/her let go. Not necessarily 'shoving it down their throat', though. I've never heard the rubbing alcohol one, though, that would be horrible for little hedgie, with how strong their noses are.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Juicebox said:


> Ahava said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for offering more alternatives. Should I ever be unlucky enough to get bitten I will do the warm watter thing first.
> ...


haha thank you. I try.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

Ya, its not "shoving your finger down their throat" it is applying slight pressure in the direction of the jaw forcing them to open their mouth wider, releasing your finger.

teeth in some animals (not sure about hedgehogs) are shaped like

<-- back of mouth
/'/'/'/'/'/'/
\.\.\.\.\.\

This shape makes it hard if not impossible to pull your finger out as the teeth act like barbs, by applying pressure in the direction the teeth are facing, you are able to "slide" with the teeth instead of pulling against them. It is the same with my dog. When playing she will grasp my arm in her mouth (not biting hard, just holding) but by moving my arm towards the back of her mouth, it forces her to release her grasp, and she then lets go and starts licking where she grabbed down. (she only does this when playing, and has never caused pain or broken skin).

I think it either makes her think about what shes done, and she lets go (she is very protective of us, and i know isn't trying to hurt me, just playing), or it makes it uncomfortable for her to hold on any longer. 

By no means would anyone "shove their finger" down an animals throat, you are just applying pressure to make ti uncomfortable, so it realizes you are uncomfortable. By associating discomfort with biting, it may not bit again.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you azyrios. Very helpful. That is what I meant. I would never shove my finger down my hedgie's throat. haha


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 22, 2009)

Lmao,I doubt a finger could fit into a hedgie's throat that easily anyways. I hate when people assume things so easily. Like wow, if I care so much about the animal to check on this website everyday and spend so much money then im obviously not abusing it. Lol.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

there is a big difference between abusing an animal and not caring for it properly....just because an animal isn't being abused doesn't mean its being kept in a safe, healthy eniviroment, which can be just as bad as abuse.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Juicebox said:


> Lmao,I doubt a finger could fit into a hedgie's throat that easily anyways. I hate when people assume things so easily. Like wow, if I care so much about the animal to check on this website everyday and spend so much money then im obviously not abusing it. Lol.


Then take her to the vet to make sure there are no post baby problems like so many have recomended


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

gosh juicebox, I have seen so many posts of yours that are contradicting what you said. I have also seen a lot of rude comments that are obviously directed towards someone, (i.e. myslef, aleshea, and many more). I am not trying to be mean here, but I would like you to know that EVERYONE on here is trying to help anyone who needs help, so listen to their advice. Almost every person here is an expeirienced owner, or a soon to be owner. We all care about everyones hedgehogs well being, so please please, be nice


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry Grouchyhog, that your post got taken over. 

This thread is not longer getting any productive posts. It will be locked.


----------

